# Wanted to share this OOO cheatsheet



## graudeejs (May 13, 2010)

Very useful stuff
http://wiki.services.openoffice.org...Manual/Writer_Guide/Math_commands_-_Reference


http://documentation.openoffice.org/HOW_TO/


----------

